# Anyone Who Uses Linksys WRT54GS Routers Please Respond



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

So after giving up on my Buffalo routers I purchased 2 Linksys WRT54GS v7 routers. Now I want to flash them with the newest micro version of DD-WRT so I can set them up as Client Bridged...

Computer--Clearwire(Broadband) >>>WIRELESSLY>>> Tivo Xbox

Has anyone tried\done this? Any tips, tricks, information, instructions or prayers ;-) ?

Oh, and could someone tell me what this means in laymans terms (aside from the obvious plug\unplug, reset):

How To Flash the WRT54G v8 / WRT54GS v7

Ensure that your WRT54G v8 has a Samsung Flash. there is a device with a EON flash around which makes troubles since 
the flash contains bugs in the CFI commandset. this issue will be resolved as far as i have enough informations to fix it

1.
configure your local lan ethernet address to 192.168.1.100 and connect your local ethernet to your WRT54Gv8/GSv7 on one of the 4 switch ports 
2.
plugoff the power cord from the WRT54G v8/GSv7
3.
push the reset button while replugin the power cord and hold the button for about 20 seconds
4.
open your browser and open http://192.168.1.1
5.
use the firware upgrade dialog to flash vxworkskillerGv8.bin / vxworkskillerGSv7.bin
6.
after the dialog is shown that you need to plugoff the power cord, remove the power cord and replug it in
7.
wait for about 1 - 2 minutes
8.
plugoff the power cord again and replug it in.
9.
enter "tftp -i 192.168.1.1 put dd-wrt.v24_micro_wrt54gv8.bin" on your local windows console and press enter
(for linux, tftp 192.168.1.1; mode octet;put dd-wrt.v24_micro_wrt54gv8.bin)
10.
the file will now be transfered to your router and be flashed. after this is done, dd-wrt will automaticly boot and you can reach
your router at http://192.168.1.1


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> So after giving up on my Buffalo routers I purchased 2 Linksys WRT54GS v7 routers.


Can't help, but this is why I specifically bought the WRT54G*L* version. (v4? with more ram). Easy a pie. Although I guess the are even better choices for routers out there to put DD-WRT on them now.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5538845&&#post5538845


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

I can't help you. I had a WRT54GS "V6" that is referred to a "neutered" because it lacks the ram of the earlier versions. I took the installation wiki advice and purchased an Asus WL500G Premium with twice the ram ( and a usb port) and the X-WRT install worked pretty good. I am using X-WRT ( Open WRT) but still did not learn the best QoS settings for the Tivo.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The WRT54GS does not run Linux, on which DD-WRT is based. You cannot use any 3rd party software yet. There are some methods to load linux on it, which I tried, but it bricked my router and I had to buy another. YMMV.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

I can't figure out why you swapped hardware just to run the same software on them because you couldn't get a client bridged setup working. The problems you were having were configuration related. That configuration is the same on DD-WRT regardless of what hardware you are using. If you couldn't set up a Buffalo router with DD-WRT, you aren't going to be able to set up a Linksys with DD-WRT any easier. Personally, I'm indifferent to the hardware, I just use Buffalo because they work well for me. 

If you really can't get DD-WRT to work, changing hardware isn't going to help. You apparently are not the target user for DD-WRT and would probably be better served getting hardware bridges that don't require all the setup work. I have only ever used the Buffalo "Ethernet Converters". On those, you get all Buffalo hardware to make it easy, configure the main router with the security you want (WPA-AES in my case). Then just hold the AOSS button on the router till it blinks, then hold the AOSS button on the "Ethernet Converter" and it will sync up with the router and you're up and running. Done. The "Ethernet Converter" is now working in Client Bridged mode and you're good to go. Plug stuff in and you're done. 

I'm sure Linksys and others have similarly easy setup if you use hardware of the same brand intended for this use, like I did with Buffalo. I only mention Buffalo because that's the only brand I've used in this way with stock firmware. I think Linksys calls their bridge units "Game Adapters".

I'm not saying this to be rude or demeaning, just trying to save you time and money.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

So I ran out of patience and went for wired (50ft of it). My Router (#1 Computer and Clearwire) is wired to #2 (Tivo and Xbox). I'll wait awhile before I try wireless again... Maybe when I eventually move. 

Meanwhile... So everything is working (crossing fingers, knocking on wood ;-) ) but I'm confused about something. When I enter #2's address in my webbrowser it can't be found. Same when I ping #2 from #1. Am I misunderstanding what I'm trying to do or do I need to do something else?? Maybe I don't need this feature??


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> So I ran out of patience and went for wired (50ft of it). My Router (#1 Computer and Clearwire) is wired to #2 (Tivo and Xbox). I'll wait awhile before I try wireless again... Maybe when I eventually move.
> 
> Meanwhile... So everything is working (crossing fingers, knocking on wood ;-) ) but I'm confused about something. When I enter #2's address in my webbrowser it can't be found. Same when I ping #2 from #1. Am I misunderstanding what I'm trying to do or do I need to do something else?? Maybe I don't need this feature??


Can you better explain your setup? What is #1 and #2. Two routers? You really want 1 router and a switch.

You have your cable modem (Clearwire?) connected to your router. You PC is also wired to this router.

You have 50ft of wire running from this router to what exactly? Another router? This is where you want a switch. Your Tivo and Xbox plug into the switch over here.

If #2 is also a Linksys router. I think you can go in and just turn off the DHCP server and it should work. Make sure you assign it a different IP address from your #1 router (outside your DHCP range).


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

I use a pair of old WRT54Gs and a couple of airport expresses to share my DSL among some wired components. One Linksys box is set as the main WDS provider (forget the exact terminology) and the other is one of three WDS clients.
Based on a recommendation from a guy I worked with, I went with the Tomato firmware to replace the factory firmware on the Linksys boxes. Don't know why he recommended that over other alternative firmware available, but went with it so he could help with config if I needed it.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry, I've been working at this most of the day... You try stringing 50ft of wire behind bookcases and furniture :-(

Anyways...

#1 Linksys WRT54GS > Clearwire > Computer

Wired to

#2 Linksys WRT54GS > Tivo > Xbox

All Connections are WIRED.

I did turn off the DHCP server on #2
IP on #1 is 192.168.1.1 #2 is 192.168.2.1
Admin password\Security setup and have been changed\setup.

Sorry, I forget Clearwire isn't out everywhere yet. It's wireless broadband.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> #1 Linksys WRT54GS > Clearwire > Computer


Maybe it is just the way to you are describing it, but shouldn't it be...

Clearwire (plugged in WAN port on Linksys) > #1 Linksys WRT54GS > Computer

Your computer is plugged into the router right? Not the modem, correct?


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Again, sorry...

Clearwire to Router to Computer This Router also WIRED (50ft of cable) to:

Router to Tivo. Same Router to Xbox also.

Again all connections are Wired.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> When I enter #2's address in my webbrowser it can't be found. Same when I ping #2 from #1. Am I misunderstanding what I'm trying to do or do I need to do something else?? Maybe I don't need this feature??


Ok, now I understand your setup better. 

From your computer sitting behind router #1 you cannot ping nor open the web admin page of router #2?

But you can ping your Tivo and your Xbox?

You are sure you set the IP address of router #2 to what you think you did?

I assume you have tried plugging it directly to your PC and verifying you can see it that way? (Don't reboot your PC before trying that or it will loose its DHCP assigned address!)


----------



## vandy (Jul 6, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> When I enter #2's address in my webbrowser it can't be found.


My setup is identical to your except my #2 router is wireless (needed the wireless and more ports). Like you, my #1 is 192.168.1.1 and #2 is 192.168.2.1. You cannot administer or ping #2 while plugged into #1. You have to be plugged into #2 to be able to see it. HTH


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Do you guys have your router #2 connected to #1 using one of the 4 regular ports and not than WAN (internet) port?


----------



## vandy (Jul 6, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Do you guys have your router #2 connected to #1 using one of the 4 regular ports and not than WAN (internet) port?


Router #1 has cable going from uplink port to the WAN port on router #2.

(I can administer router #2 directly using wireless laptop.)


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

You shoulda bought WAP54G 's they are specifically made for what you want to do and they can be used for other purposes as well.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Do you guys have your router #2 connected to #1 using one of the 4 regular ports and not than WAN (internet) port?


This I grabbed from the Linksys forum. But not sure I agree with it. Something to try anyways.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm not using the WAN port. I considered the WRT54G but this unit got better user ratings at several sites. While I'm here... I booted my computer out of hibernation (after a couple of days off) and I couldn't access the internet nor could the Linksys Easy Link Advisor. Also Windows informed me of a possible problem with my internet connection. Simply trying to repair my network connection didn't work so I had to soft reset the router and then repair the network connection. What causes this, do other things connected have this problem (ie Tivo), is there a way to prevent this?

As always THANKS!!

P.S. Reread the post. So I SHOULD be using the WAN?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

NerdXing said:


> P.S. Reread the post. So I SHOULD be using the WAN?


Not sure. Use whichever works and allows you to ping router #2.

On my switch, I use the special uplink port. Not sure if the is equivalent to the WAN port on a second router or not.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> Not sure. Use whichever works and allows you to ping router #2.
> 
> On my switch, I use the special uplink port. Not sure if the is equivalent to the WAN port on a second router or not.


Note that most new switches/routers do not have a dedicated "uplink" port anymore. All it was is an internal crossover so you don't need crossover cables. Modern switches are auto-sensing so every port can be an uplink or normal port. If the lights come on when you plug a cable in, you're OK as far as that goes.

As for WAN/LAN ports, the WAN port is intended for an internet connection. It can be used to segment a network as you are dealing with a router. It can be set up to route traffic between the LAN and WAN ports in many ways. Most of which do nothing besides add complexity to a home network. I use 1 WAN port in my home network, the internet. Anything else is pretty useless until you get a few hundred stations on the network or have very specialized security requirements. To make it "just work" don't use the WAN port for anything other than an upstream internet connection. To make it even simpler, do not use routers where you don't need them. If you aren't routing traffic, and don't need the wireless part, use a switch. That's what they are for. If you are having problems with devices connected to different routers or switches, remove the router or switch and connect everything to the LAN ports on the main router. If that works, you know something about the other router or switch is causing the problem. Then you know what to look at. I keep a couple 100+ foot CAT5 cables around for that kind of thing.


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> Do you guys have your router #2 connected to #1 using one of the 4 regular ports and not than WAN (internet) port?


If you set it up as an access point instead of a router (it disables the WAN port) you're good to go. It essentially turns it into a (wireless) 4port switch.


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

NerdXing said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm not using the WAN port. I considered the WRT54G but this unit got better user ratings at several sites. While I'm here... I booted my computer out of hibernation (after a couple of days off) and I couldn't access the internet nor could the Linksys Easy Link Advisor. Also Windows informed me of a possible problem with my internet connection. Simply trying to repair my network connection didn't work so I had to soft reset the router and then repair the network connection. What causes this, do other things connected have this problem (ie Tivo), is there a way to prevent this?
> 
> As always THANKS!!
> 
> P.S. Reread the post. So I SHOULD be using the WAN?


YES!
DHCP Is still enabled on router number 1 and 2, therefore they're both pushing out an address and causing a serious head-on collision.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

CJTE said:


> YES!
> DHCP Is still enabled on router number 1 and 2, therefore they're both pushing out an address and causing a serious head-on collision.


Yes to using the WAN port on router #2? That conflicts with *kb7sei*'s comments. 

The OP already said he turned off DHCP on router #2.


NerdXing said:


> I did turn off the DHCP server on #2
> IP on #1 is 192.168.1.1 #2 is 192.168.2.1
> Admin password\Security setup and have been changed\setup.


----------



## NerdXing (Aug 4, 2004)

Always, Thanks! 

I'll check out using the WAN instead of the LAN as I'm doing now. If you care... I am going to eventually change to a wireless client bridge setup once there is a stable release of software for my v7 router. DD-Wrt has a new version out for my router but as one of you know I don't have enough of a clue how to set it up correctly, Yet. ;-)

Also the reason I bought 2 routers was it turned out to be cheaper than buying wireless adapters or a gaming adapter etc.

Thanks, and keep those cards and letters coming


----------

